# guinea pigs in Ireland - preferably northern Ireland



## Guest (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi small animal/rodent lovers - I am an active member of the cat forum, not here :] (I do love small animals too though I just don’t own any!)
The reason I am here is because a friend of mine who lives in northern island is really wanting a guinea pig - she likes the long haired ones (like the the texel , Abyssinian and Purivian - I do not know anything about guinea pigs but did a small bit of research) I was trying to convince her to adopt a cat but somewhere somehow my convincing skills morphed the cat idea into a guinea, and she is so wanting one or two. And would be happy to adopt. We have been looking online, without much success. She is willing to travel a bit within ireland

Can anyone here direct us to the right place? Thank you!


----------

